# Fehlermeldung - Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation pr



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 

	at test.main(test.java:12)

und weis nicht mehr weiter. Kann der fehler vielleicht an der Zeile " package com.javatutor.insel.ui.swing.dialog;" liegen???

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...........


```
package com.javatutor.insel.ui.swing.dialog;

import java.io.File;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter;

public class test
{
  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
    JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();

    fc.setFileFilter( new FileFilter()
    {
      @Override public boolean accept( File f )
      {
        return f.isDirectory() ||
          f.getName().toLowerCase().endsWith( ".txt" );
      }

      @Override public String getDescription()
      {
        return "Texte";
      }
    } );

    int state = fc.showOpenDialog( null );

    if ( state == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION )
    {
      File file = fc.getSelectedFile();
      System.out.println( file.getName() );
    }
    else
      System.out.println( "Auswahl abgebrochen" );

    System.exit( 0 );
  }
}
```


----------



## bygones (4. Sep 2009)

code klappt bei mir


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

Mit welchen Compiler arbeitest du?? Ich benütze Eclipse


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2009)

vereinfache dein Programm Schritt für Schritt,

fange mit
main(..) {
System.out.println("Hello World");
}
an, und füge dann nach und nach Teile des Zielprogramms ein, bis es zum Fehler kommt,
und immer möglichst wenig ändern,
fc.setFileFilter( null)
sollte auch kompilieren, selbst wenn es wenig Sinn macht


----------



## maki (4. Sep 2009)

Unresolved Compilation Problem = Es gab schon ein Problem mit dem Code vor der Compiliereung, soll heissen da stimmt was nicht.

Eclipse sollte eigentlich den Fehler schon anzeigen, zB. ein fehlender import für den JFileChooser, ein falscher import für den FileFilter, einfach mal in Eclipse schauen wo es überall Fehler & Probleme gibt.


----------



## bygones (4. Sep 2009)

bigair hat gesagt.:


> Mit welchen Compiler arbeitest du?? Ich benütze Eclipse



wie die anderen schon sagten... hat nix mit dem compiler zu tun... Eclipse meckert schon vorher... bei mir klappts aber (eclipse 3.5)... 

fahr mal mit der Maus ueber den Roten bollern am Rand wo der Fehler gemeldet wird - was erscheint im ToolText ?

heisst deine Datei auch test.java ?


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

Also wenn ich in die void Funktion nur "System.out.println("Hello World");" schreibe dann bringt er den selben Fehler.

Erst wenn ich 

package com.javatutor.insel.ui.swing.dialog;

import java.io.File;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter;

auskommentiere, dann gibt er "Hello World" aus.


----------



## bygones (4. Sep 2009)

bigair hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich in die void Funktion nur "System.out.println("Hello World");" schreibe dann bringt er den selben Fehler.
> 
> Erst wenn ich
> 
> ...


befindest du dich auch im package  com.javatutor.insel.ui.swing.dialog ?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2009)

hallo, ein 'Compilation Problem' ist wirklich ein Problem der Kompilierung, es gibt nix 'vor der Kompilierung' 
ist vielleicht ein sehr frühes Stadium darin


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

wie komme ich in diesen dialog??


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> heisst deine Datei auch test.java ?



ja die Datei heißt auch test.java


----------



## bygones (4. Sep 2009)

bigair hat gesagt.:


> wie komme ich in diesen dialog??



na du musst ein package in Eclipse mit dem namen definiert haben wie es in der datei steht ...


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2009)

in Eclipse:


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

wie definiere ich das??


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> in Eclipse:



ah ok dankeschön. allerdings wird das packet noch weis angezeigt bei mir und nicht braun


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2009)

weil noch keine Klasse drin ist,
ist nicht ganz so leicht, das leere package dafür auszuwählen,
aber spätestens im Dialog für eine neue Klasse kann man das package eintippen,

dann steht es auch anfangs korrekt in der leeren Klasse drin,

und fange besser mit einfachen packages a, b, test an, nicht gleich 10fach verschachtelt


----------



## bigair (4. Sep 2009)

alles klar!!!
dankeschön ich hab mein fehler entdeckt


----------

